# Good drugstore nail polish?



## user79 (Dec 9, 2007)

What drug store nail polish do you like, and which ones last a decent amount of time before chipping?

Please list your fav drugstore brands, also which ones you don't like.

For me, I like Maybelline because I like their colour range, and I think the formula glides on so smoothly. But, it doesn't last very long before chipping.

Nivea Beaute lasts super long on me, like around a week before chipping (with basecoat on) but it takes ages to dry so I get marks and scratches on it. Meh.

Sally Hansen nailpolishes are awful, imo. They dry out so fast and chip easily.

L'Oreal dry out so fast and is too thick.

Revlon, I hate the brush!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a favorite base coat and top coat at the drugstore.  It's called Total Nail Rx.  The base coat is salmon colored and has the words,  "fill me in", under the title of the product.  The top coat is clear and under the title of the product is the words, "shine on".


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

I can tell which one to stay away from due to chipping like 12 hours later-Milani. Good shadows, bad polishes.


----------



## makeba (Dec 9, 2007)

Sinful nail polish is very nice and the price is 1.99 at Walgreens!  great colors and staying power. i dont care for revlon at all because it chips away to fast.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 9, 2007)

i like the loreal studio something nailpolishes. Good colors, very smooth, shiny ect. You can get them basically anywhere loreal is sold!


----------



## happythermia (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the Sally Hansen Salon formula polishes (big square bottles), Milani, and the Sinful polishes.

I haven't had much luck with Wet n' Wild polishes.

Honestly, for me, it's all about the base coat & top coat

this is one of my fave sally hansens:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2282/...09225e0b42.jpg


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 10, 2007)

i agree with makeba on Sinful nailpolishes.
I've had good experience with Milani polishes, but only in combination with good quality base+top coats.
I really hate N.Y.C. polishes. They ruin my nails and chip really fast! Same goes for Wet N Wild.
Rimmel polishes are nice, but don't dry as shiny as I like so be sure to use a good topcoat.


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2007)

I love Rimmel's nail polish
Its thick, quick drying and doesnt chip easily

I hate Sally Hansen et N.Y.C. ones
Its always too clear, and chip as fast as the wind!


----------



## Nox (Dec 11, 2007)

I always use a silk base coat (silk treatment by Brucci) and a top coat (Acrylic top coat by Brucci).

Whenever I do the base coat + cheap color + top coat, that combo looks better and lasts longer than when I use an expensive polish all by itself.  Besides the base and top coat, I always just buy for good color.  I like Sinful, N.Y.C., Wet 'N Wild, and Milani for that.  They are all very cheap.


----------



## User67 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have found Revlon polishes to be very nice & have great staying power. I think they are my favorite drugstore polish brand.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 12, 2007)

I like Sinful, Isadora, and sometimes Rimmel polishes. 

Revlon's chip too quickly and I hate their formula, and Loreal's not only chip, they PEEL. I don't like most of the Sally Hansen polishes either, save for the Salon ones (and the Nail Prisms when they were still around). The rest of them take forever and a day to dry (especially the Xtreme Wear ones) and in my opinion, chip quickly. The Salon ones don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 12, 2007)

I really like Rimmel nail color. It lasts for a super long time with a base coat. Plus I find that when I'm in a crunch I don't really need a top coat because it drys pretty shiny.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Does OPI count? I technically can find that in a drugstore, as well as Orly.

I do like Revlon and haven't had problems with the brush.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 13, 2007)

I also like Revlon.  I've tried some Maybelline, L'oreal, Covergirl, NYC, Wet n' Wild and Sally Hansen.  Revlon seems to last the longest, Sally Hansen after that.

NYC, Wet n' Wild were both terrible.  Chipped within 2 days.  I'm so so for the rest.  

I love OPI though.  If you can find them on sale, they're only a bit more than drugstore polishes and I think it's well worth it.


----------



## anaibb (Dec 13, 2007)

Nivea Beauté works amazingly.

Sephora brand would chip out after two days.


----------



## Purity (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the mini-bottles from Mavala, they're cheap, come in lots of colours, stay on well for a couple of days and you'll acctually have time to use up the whole bottle before it dries out


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 17, 2007)

*covergirl (the brush i perfect 4 my nails + it lasts about 4-5 days) and milani (good shade range and lasts 2-3days)*


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I like Sinful Polishes. They last long and they don't chip easily. I think wet n wild polishes are ok because to me they didn't chip that easily. I don't like NYC nail polishes it's too sheer and it chips easily.


----------



## versace (Dec 21, 2007)

i like maybelline,but i dont mind any kind since i discovered MAVALA SPEED DRY polish,i put it over anything,and watch the magic,it dries in 10 seconds no metter how much layers i put.
I know this wasnt question but i ADORE RIMMEL HARDENE TREATMENT IN @ WEEKS because i have fragile nails but with this,they cannot brake,i was amazed,i tried a lot of nail hardenerz loreal,maybelline etc its nothing


----------



## versace (Dec 21, 2007)

i meant rimmel harder nails in 2 weeks


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_I love the mini-bottles from Mavala, they're cheap, come in lots of colours, stay on well for a couple of days and you'll acctually have time to use up the whole bottle before it dries out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I like Mavala as well, not sure you can get it in the States though. Got one as a gift, very very good. Also, their hand cream is one of the best I've ever tried


----------



## kimmy (Dec 23, 2007)

i'm still a firm believer in sally hansen hard as wraps nailpolish. i love the sheer beige gloss. but other than that, i really like covergirl nailslicks!


----------



## liv (Dec 24, 2007)

Revlon
Sally Hansen
L'Oreal
OPI


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 11, 2008)

NYC nail polishes SUCK! lol they chip after a day =| omg I thought it was a good brand for nailpolish but noope!


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I tried a Wet & Wild one...it sucked, very streaky. Avoid.

I tried a super cheap German brand called Essence, it is awesome! Lasted super long without chipping, although the colour range is very limited.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Bourjois nail polish!! It's cheap (around $9), big packaging, good range of colors, often new colors in l/e/collections, nice brush, nice texture, dries fast, lasts long (5-7 days before chipping). 
Now they have some new brush, it looks like fan brush for face, lol. It's wide and thinner so it covers whole nail. They have matte, shimmery, neutral line, as well as care line.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I tried a super cheap German brand called Essence, it is awesome! Lasted super long without chipping, although the colour range is very limited._

 
We have Essence here too! So, nail polish is good? I use their baby kabuki brush, silver sparkly mascara, and eyeshadow highlighter.


----------



## anaibb (Feb 13, 2008)

Nivea Beauté are great as they last at least a week...and I use the "fast dry" ones which get me ready in minutes!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I have a favorite base coat and top coat at the drugstore.  It's called Total Nail Rx.  The base coat is salmon colored and has the words,  "fill me in", under the title of the product.  The top coat is clear and under the title of the product is the words, "shine on"._

 
I use this too. I use the pink one and it really helps keep my nails from tearing and makes my polish stay on longer.

As for nailpolishes, I like Rimmel and Nicole.


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Dote nail polishes.
It's a brazilian brand, very cheap and last a very long time.
I have mine with the same colour almost a weak and still look decent.


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_I love Bourjois nail polish!! It's cheap (around $9), big packaging, good range of colors, often new colors in l/e/collections, nice brush, nice texture, dries fast, lasts long (5-7 days before chipping). 
Now they have some new brush, it looks like fan brush for face, lol. It's wide and thinner so it covers whole nail. They have matte, shimmery, neutral line, as well as care line.



We have Essence here too! So, nail polish is good? I use their baby kabuki brush, silver sparkly mascara, and eyeshadow highlighter._

 
I've wanted to try the Bourjois ones, although they are pretty pricey here!

The Essence one I have is Nr. 32 Moonlight Secret, it's a nude coffee shade and it's good. I didn't see too many other colours I liked, though.

Any European ladies tried *Alessandro *polishes? How are they? I think it's a German brand. They have some awesome colours!! Much brighter than most drugstore shades. But again, not so cheap like other drugstore brands.


Also, for Euro ladies, *Dikla *Nail hardener is amazing!! This makes my nailpolish last so much longer and really does harden my nails.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've wanted to try the Bourjois ones, although they are pretty pricey here!

The Essence one I have is Nr. 32 Moonlight Secret, it's a nude coffee shade and it's good. I didn't see too many other colours I liked, though.

Any European ladies tried *Alessandro *polishes? How are they? I think it's a German brand. They have some awesome colours!! Much brighter than most drugstore shades. But again, not so cheap like other drugstore brands.


Also, for Euro ladies, *Dikla *Nail hardener is amazing!! This makes my nailpolish last so much longer and really does harden my nails._

 
They are not really pricey here (unless you think $8-9 is pricey). (btw, if anyone needs me to buy and send them some... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

To me *Collistar *is pricey - Btw they have awesome polishes, color and quality!)

And yes, we've got Alessandro! Nice range of colors! It is used in professional manicure. Same price as Bourjois. 

I never tried Dikla...

And have anyone heard of *Mavala*? I have their nail polish thinner. It's pricey brand but I got this on 50% discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have care lines, not sure about colors.

MissChievous, do you have *d.m.* there? I think their *S-he* polishes are not bad, neither are *Manhattan*. (from Dr. Sheller)


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_
And have anyone heard of *Mavala*? I have their nail polish thinner. It pricey brands but I got this on 50% discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have care lines, not sure about colors.
_

 
Yes, it's a really good (if not the best) brand for nails care, it's from Switzerland. I have their cuticle cream, cuticle remover, a great thinner for nail polish and their awesome ridge filler. I also bought their French manicure kit! They have a good choice of colours and the bottles are not too big (5 ml) so it's easy to finish it, no waste of product with those! 

Bourjois is a really good drugstore brand (around 6-7€ in France) and it lasts quite a few days without chipping and I really like Gemey Maybelline also. 

I was really disappointed by Rimmel lasting finish "lycra wear" nail polish: I bought n° 286 "Oyster Pink" which seemed a really nice pastel pink at first... actually it's an awful transparent pinky polish, you can even see your entire nail through it and I just don't like it at all!! I can totally see the "Oyster" side of the colour... eeek, what a bad purchase


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 14, 2008)

Revlon
Milani
Sinful

These three all have a good color range.  I'm someone who doesn't really care about chipping because a good top coat can help solve that.  I use Wet 'n' Wild's Crystallic Calcium enriched Speed Zone top coat.  I don't know if it's sold anymore though.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bourjouis and Alessandro are kind of pricey here, well for drugstore polishes, I think so. I think Alessandro is a bit more...but they have some nice colours, I think I will try it out. Is Alessandro comparable with something like OPI or Essie from the USA?

Mavala...strange, I've never seen this brand in shops before. Maybe I overlooked it.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, cheaper than Bourjois and Alessandro, at least here, are Manhattan and S-he. Nivea's polishes are more expensive than Bourjois/Alessandro!


And Mavala is more like OPI, than Bourjois or Alessandro. I don't think they have any product that is cheaper than $10.

But check out Mavala, definetely! 

And I can't wait to try new Bourjois' brushes!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 16, 2008)

I love China Glaze brand. There are soooo many beautiful colors. It doesn't hurt that I got them last week, buy one get one free, so I snagged quite a few.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Does OPI count? I technically can find that in a drugstore, as well as Orly.

I do like Revlon and haven't had problems with the brush._

 
I was actually about to ask whether OPI and Orly hahaha. Love them!


----------



## user79 (Feb 27, 2008)

So I tried Mavala in the shade "Sorbet" and I am really liking it so far. The bottles are tiny but are actually cheaper than Bourjouis here in Switzerland, when you calculate price per ml. It stays on a long time! I can't wait to try more shades.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a link to the UK website of Mavala, where you can see all the colour range: Nail care and beauty products - Mavala UK

The "Glam attitude" collection and the Moonlight colours (in the Mini colour np section) look sooo nice


----------



## shoppingisme (Mar 2, 2008)

sally hansen hard as nails wraps w/acrylic - salon formula. they last a long time and have great colors.  most recently, i have one milani color,  and one wet and wild -- their black polish is great. i have some really old polishes i bought a few years ago - prob need to throw them out but they are still good -- not separating, smelling, etc. but mostly it's sally when i do drug store though i'm a 90% faithful opi gal.


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the Revlon colors and the way it glides on, but it chips very easily!(after a day!)
L'Oreal is decent...
Sally Hansen looks like it will be great...but I dont like it at all...
Dont listen to the ''FAST DRYING''...It only means it will chip faster!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 1, 2008)

I second Professional Nail Enamel by *Sinful Colors* @ Walgreens for $1.99 each. They have a REALLY nice selection of colors and the polish lasts for a long time! When my friend borrowed (and never returned) my white nail polish from them I decided to order a white nail polish from E.L.F. *Avoid E.L.F. nail polish!* Their nail polish was so like watered down and gross. It lasted one day after having to put on two coats for a not even completely white nail polish job...ICK


----------



## ratmist (Apr 1, 2008)

My sister-in-law gave me a manicure kit from Nails, Inc. (Nails Inc. - Nail Varnish, nail polish and nail care products)  They're a UK-based company and the names of their colours are based on street names in London or cities of Britain.

They're absolutely my favourite at the moment, if a wee bit expensive.  I'm not sure if they sell in drugstores or not.  They have a good colour range and extremely nice neutrals suitable for work.  My favourite is Elizabeth St.  And they don't chip easily - I can get away with at least a week without chipping on one coat so long as I buff/shine my nails first.

They are as good as OPI but not as expensive, and the formula seems to last longer in the bottle than the current OPI ranges.  I've given up on OPI!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the Revlon 'Glimmer Gloss' nail polish in a few shades and I really like them. They're super shimmery and sheer, but you can build them for more colour (though they still aren't opaque). They last ages and Are a really good top coat for similar shades of polish. 

Revlon - Glimmer GlossÂ Nail Enamel


----------

